# Sleeve hitch



## MissouriBound (Apr 1, 2008)

Hey y'all.
I've got a Cub Cadet LT1050 tractor which is about 8 years old. Still runs great but of course it has to be maintained. A month or so ago my driveway washed out after a huge rain and I had some large ruts to repair. I had an old frame from a garden cart which I would up dragging behind the tractor to move gravel around. After an hour os so the ruts were filled and that part of the driveway was usable again. .......Now for my question. It is evident to me that a box blade or scraper would be valuable to me, even with this small tractor. The attachments I have been looking at require a sleeve hitch. I have had no success in finding one for this model but I have researched the Craftsman units and they would appear to be very close to what I need....however nobody has one in stock and I really do not want to take that chance. Does anyone know if Cub makes one or there is one available aftermarket from other supplier? I have seen the "Johnny" ones which are around $600 delivered and noticed how they mount. For my limited use I do not need one with a powered lift. Any advice, any help would be greatly apprecieated.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The Cub Cadet LGT1050 is a lawn tractor and is not designed for ground engaging attachments. The transaxle is capable of pulling a trailer, lawn roller, etc. but is not designed for anything as demanding as a box blade or scraper. Hence....the reason you haven't found one is because your draw bar is not designed to accept one.


----------



## MissouriBound (Apr 1, 2008)

I tend to agree with that, but there is a "dozer" blade attachment available for the 1000 series. They indicate that they are for plowing snow and moving gravel. I'm not seeing any difference between a blade pusing gravel or a scraper moving gravel. In fact I would think that the back blade would be less of an issue for the tractor than a dozer blade. Just my opinion.


----------



## Greatsnowy (Jul 27, 2013)

Sears still has theirs for about $139 , pretty much a universal fit . I used one for about 7 years and then modified it to another tractor for another 2 . Just put "sleeve hitch" in their search box and have a looksee.


----------



## ptreaster (Apr 14, 2014)

Johnny Products also makes an electric one "universal" fit sleeve hitch, looks very heavy duty, but a little pricy compared to the sears one, even if you add the electric lift option to the sears one.


----------



## VaGent (Mar 19, 2014)

It isn't going to push the tractor any harder than you allow. I installed one on my SLT1550 and it works well. The Sears version will install directly onto the Cub as long as you have mounting lugs on the side of the guarding around the rear fuel tank. The kit does come with bolts if you want to modify the tractor to accept the sleeve hitch.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

From what I've seen the dozer blade is a spring loaded blade with a relatively light spring designed to break away before your transmission.


----------

